
One reason airline food is so bad? Your own tastebuds - nikunjk
http://www.nbcnews.com/travel/one-reason-airline-food-so-bad-your-own-tastebuds-6C10823522
======
btgeekboy
Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't hate airline food. They're
not the best meals I've ever had, but they're almost universally tolerable.

~~~
cafard
Yes, tolerable; upvote for pointing that out.

Having just flown for the 2nd & 3rd times this year, I was reminded that back
in the 1980s when I flew a lot I identified the true purpose of airline meals
as crowd control--you're not wandering about the aisles when you (and maybe
the people inside you) have a loaded tray down across your lap.

